
Eleventh - chaostheory
http://rors.org/2008/2/11/eleventh
======
jk4930
"Ninety percent of everything is crap."
<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sturgeon's_law>

Not only true for products. I use this rough estimate in developing ideas and
prototyping. It works for me.

------
PieSquared
Just out of curiosity... How many implementations of Arc has pg tried in the
past howevermany years?

I don't think any language was written on the first try. Nonetheless, eleven
is a pretty amazing number.

